# Help! Epson 4900 Film setup



## KDirect (Apr 1, 2009)

I recently bought an Epson 4900 and I am trying to load my roll of film for my separations. Every time I try to load the roll and fed it through the machine, I get a paper load error. I am guessing that it is because the media is transparent. Anyone have any suggestions for how to fix this? Thanks!!!


----------



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

Same problem here! I´m quite desperate. Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## blackinkanddesig (Jan 28, 2013)

Did you fix this problem? I had the SAME issue when I first bought mine. I called Epson and they couldn't help me get anything done. Believe it or not it was my rep from Ryonet that walked me through it!


----------



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

Hi,

I made it, it worked!! 

Just played with the paper options in the epson set menu. Switched to OFF every automatic option that I found there and now accepted the film. Not sure which one of them worked, I just did it.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## Rashine (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys I'm a little late on this subject but I recently bought an Epson 4900 and got mine to work after 2 weeks of searching everywhere. I just got off the phone with one of Ryonet's tech support. All you have to do is Menu > Printer setup: switch paper size check and paper skew check to off. I was able to get my roll of film positive loaded. I will try and print after I get out of work and let you guys know.

p.s. I did try taping regular paper on the backside which did work for the loading but once I tried to print I got an error.


----------



## yanoboy (Mar 6, 2007)

What's up guys. Aloha from Hawaii. 
Turn off the lights in the area where the 4900 is located. This will allow the printer-paper sensors pick up the presence of the clear film. Also, make sure the leading edge is cut as parallel as possible. This works for us over at BadBoy Hawaii.


----------

